# 95 3500 Diesel, worth buying?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A friend of a friend (I've met him a couple times briefly) is looking to get a newer dodge and wants his old one gone. I'm saving up to buy a skid steer but I'm curious of your guys thoughts on buying this truck to either flip or make a back up truck out of.

1995 Dodge Ram 3500 4x4.
12v/ Auto (auto needs a rebuild, said it won't even move and was slipping for well over a year)
Reg Cab/ 8' Dually Bed
184/5k
Said the alternator is also junk or needs a rebuild.
Didn't say anything else about mechanical problems during a quick phone call. I think the motor is all stock yet.

Said the rockers are rusty and the rear bumper is nearly gone. I forgot to ask what shape the bottom of the doors are in.

He's thinking about $3k for it. Comes with the boss mount, I'm unsure about the wiring or controller.

I have no idea what interior package it has, what shape the tires, brakes, front end components, etc are in. I know the main details and that's it currently.

I know nothing about these things besides the motors are legendary and the transmissions blow in stock form.

What's a good quality trans rebuild run? I've got my dmax for being the race car, I'd want something to take a mildly turned up motor, not care about my gooseneck loaded at 20k, and not break the bank. It doesn't have to hold up to a 500hp+ motor, If I turn it up to 250/300hp that'll be plenty for a work truck.

Rockers and Cab corners hard/costly to repair?

Pics are from 2008, trying to get more current ones.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Seems like it'd be worth offering him $2500, putting a reman trans in it and flipping it. 

The engine alone is worth at least $1500, axles and t-case are worth $6-900, maybe some other misc parts and then scrap the rest?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyU;1397911 said:


> Seems like it'd be worth offering him $2500, putting a reman trans in it and flipping it.


I'm kinda leaning towards making it drivable and look nice and putting it out by the road and see what happens. See if I can keep it under $4k to make it appeal to someone and make a little bit of money.

Thought about keeping it if I buy it, but I know I wouldn't be able to leave it alone and before long it would be a play toy and a 2.6 Class pull truck and probably end up getting more modded every year. Just what I need, a $65k+ truck that's nearly useless except for a dozen seconds and 315ft+ at a time.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

You might be changing your pull and race vehicles.... Don't underestimate the Old 3500, these engines will make some great power and will impress you with simplicity. Body is EZ .... Front fenders, cab corners, rockers and doors and it will be ready for another 200k.

The trans are not as bad as you think. Its the Cummins fault, way too much tourque at low rpm and a stupid heavy object will create slippage. To me fix the ol truck and make yourself happy every time you fuel up.

The biggest issue with the truck is you will get tired of driving it before it wears out!!!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Seems like a pretty good deal to me. Check the front end good, but I'll bet you could easily get more than $4k for it fixed up a little. (unless I'd be in the market after you fixed it, then $4k sounds great!)


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

its probably a 7500 dollar truck in working order depending on rust. Just factor your time in for trying to flip it. Id be worried on buying something that dosent move because you never know how well they go down the road, and with being a dodge of that era probably not that great lol


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

if i were you i would do be on it seems like a no brainer to me not alot of miles really and ive been watching the value of these trucks seem to just keep rising thanks to the price of newer diesels and theyre decreasing fuel mileage and how complicated they are. even if you changed your mind youd have no problem getting all your money back and more


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

there is a guy in Elburn that does a hell of a job on those old 12v rattle box trasmissions. A buddy of mine had one built there. I would have put that pile up against my duramaxs anyday. That think could push!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;1398294 said:


> there is a guy in Elburn that does a hell of a job on those old 12v rattle box trasmissions. A buddy of mine had one built there. I would have put that pile up against my duramaxs anyday. That think could push!


If you could get a name for me, Elburn is a nice little cruise and depending on price I'd consider it.

I'm sure with 6 tires on the ground and some weight that truck would out push my dmax. Not to mention turn probably 50% tighter.

I'm a sub for another company so I don't really need a second truck at all, most I could do is see if he would have work for it or try and get it's own route for next season. Still more registration and inspection costs and I'm sure a truck is more costly to insure then a skid steer. So many choices! Ahh


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I will buy it if you don't. That is a deal. The 12 valve Cummins are hard to beat.

kevlars


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

kevlars;1398313 said:


> I will buy it if you don't. That is a deal. The 12 valve Cummins are hard to beat.
> 
> kevlars


Yeah, I'd buy it to. That's the ideal work truck to pull around my gooseneck dump trailer.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13;1398309 said:


> If you could get a name for me, Elburn is a nice little cruise and depending on price I'd consider it.
> 
> I'm sure with 6 tires on the ground and some weight that truck would out push my dmax. Not to mention turn probably 50% tighter.
> 
> I'm a sub for another company so I don't really need a second truck at all, most I could do is see if he would have work for it or try and get it's own route for next season. Still more registration and inspection costs and I'm sure a truck is more costly to insure then a skid steer. So many choices! Ahh


I'll get the name for you.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I would run away from that thing if I were you. Looks like a money pit. Why don't you give me the owners phone number. I will call and tell him how big of a POS it is


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thats a sweet looking truck, you dont see too many reg cab duallys. I guess it all depends on how much you want to spend, it would definatly be a deadly plow truck though. my dually hemi is a beast, i couldnt imagine that thing in the snow.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Snatch that thing up, and either drop a Gorand tranny in her or do a NV4500 swap.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

this could be an awesome tow truck


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

V_Scapes;1398827 said:


> Thats a sweet looking truck, you dont see too many reg cab duallys. I guess it all depends on how much you want to spend, it would definatly be a deadly plow truck though. my dually hemi is a beast, i couldnt imagine that thing in the snow.


The reg cab dually part is what kinda made me interested in it, I thought it was a 2500srw until I got more details, seems much more appealing not being a truck you see a lot of driving around.



USMCMP5811;1400412 said:


> Snatch that thing up, and either drop a Gorand tranny in her or do a NV4500 swap.


I'll leave it an auto since I'd put a plow on it. May just do a lightly built trans to keep the cost down. I don't need anything real fancy in it, it's all stock now and probably will remain mostly all stock.



randomb0b123;1400420 said:


> this could be an awesome tow truck


It's got 3.55 gears in it so it may do good but I don't expect it to be anything great. Mileage should be good though.

I should have updated pictures of what shape it's currently in sent to me in the next couple days and we'll go from there.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

my 5 speed v10 had 355s it towed very well. it will get good mileage but you will probably become depressed driving it after being in a juiced duramax


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

randomb0b123;1400434 said:


> my 5 speed v10 had 355s it towed very well. it will get good mileage but you will probably become depressed driving it after being in a juiced duramax


Depending what a factory spec trans rebuild vs a somewhat built trans rebuild costs will determine if it gets turned up at all. I have no need for some wild truck, especially since it's not easily able to be detuned like all the new electronically controlled common rail trucks. It may become my daily driver of the 8 mile round trip to and from work, probably pull better mileage then my dmax and save some wear on the "nice" truck.

And there's days where all I want to do is just cruise so it will be perfect for that once it has a muffler. If the thing breaks 200hp I'd be surprised but it should last nearly forever.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good old 12V's all you need is a flat blade screw driver and a hammer to get some extra horses ot of it...a grinder will get you more......


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

USMCMP5811;1400451 said:


> Good old 12V's all you need is a flat blade screw driver and a hammer to get some extra horses ot of it...a grinder will get you more......


The truth...


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

So what's the story? Anything happen with this truck???


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

rebelplow;1403507 said:


> So what's the story? Anything happen with this truck???


We'll see how she looks this weekend and if it comes home with me.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

make sure to fix the killer dowel pin! or at least ask if it has been done. 95.... sick red interior 

BUY IT! 
You can put a reman trans back in it just upgrade to a better than stock torque converter and valve body!

Rip the bed off and put a flad bed on it!! WORK TRUCK Thumbs Up


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Just to put my $.02 in briefly, the 6 tires on the ground thing is a myth. I have the exact same truck and traction fails in comparison to an SRW. Personally if I bought that truck it would get a flatbed. Nothing like that big bulky bed being in your way all the time. I'm not bashing it by any means, but it's far from the ideal plow truck. FAR from it. I love mine.....it is a flat bed, and I'll still say that. It was in its perfect place last year on a 14ac wide open lot. Great visibility with the flat bed.........and size and turning radius didn't matter. There's not a second though where it isn't in 4wd.

I had my trans done after the season. A buddie of mine is very well known in the area. I paid $1,600 incl convertor, R&R, etc. I was surprised it was that much honestly, but all that tells me is that it would be $2k for anyone else.......so be prepared to pay a decent buck to get it done right.

That being said, it's right for the price. Very much so. If you pass on it let me know. Really. Also if you do buy it I am selling a flat bed that would fit nicely. But it would be your truck......if you prefer the regular bed....so be it.

Also..........mine was a complete pig compared to my other diesel trucks. I was NOT impressed with the almighty 12V like I thought I would be. A few mods later, that has changed. Now I just lit up a turbo a couple days ago. Sucks b/c the truck doesn't get beat on really at all. But I guess it's perfect time for an upgrade. Only 150k on her..........................


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

USMCMP5811;1400451 said:


> Good old 12V's all you need is a flat blade screw driver and a hammer to get some extra horses ot of it...a grinder will get you more......


That's a VE pumped 6BT, not a P pumped 12V


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought the VE's were from 88-93. My 95 has the P pump. As for the power curve. Factory set 12valves are limp dicks in comparison to the other trucks on the market. But, can easily woken up. 

I have plowed with a 3500 drw and agree they are not the best. Adding a 8' salter and a couple of yards will greatly improve the slippage on the rear tires. Also the flat decks are nice for they can be side loaded and will take a beating compared to the box fenders.

Funny how a few days ago the top three threads were on 95 diesels..... That tells you something.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

All good points^^^^

And yes, I meant his screw theory applied to the older 6bt's, not the p pumped trucks.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

got h20 Whats with the Avatar??? You starting a new project??


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol that's my ol Diamond T. Ratrod semi in the making. Oddly enough, I plan to do a 12v swap. I had a 92.5 intercooled 6bt for it but sold it and changed plans a bit. The 6bt is actually still here and I'm beginning to wish I hadn't let her go!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

You can pick up diesel 6.0lFords very cheap. LOL Something will turn up.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol nice. I'm hoping to find a complete 2wd manual trans truck. Would be a perfect donor for a nv4500 swap as well.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's some recent pictures of the truck he sent me. He's keeping the blade but everything truck side stays.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like rockers, cab corners, and maybe a passengers door need work from the rust. I'll have to see what the frame under the cab looks like also, seen a few of them rot out there.

I'd do some upgrades and a flatbed would probably happen in time if I keep it long enough.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You weren't sh!tting about that bumper! LOL........but honestly, what else is new. They all do that. Otherwise it looks pretty decent. Could use tires. How's the interior?

Also look at the front frame section where the plow mount is. Another spot prone to rot, especially on a plow truck.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I think it is a good condidate for some love. All in all a great base for a rebuild, nothing too serious in the body rot department.

Watch out for cracks and the inner lip rotting off the frame just after the boxed section where the dogleg starts for the rear section. As a base line the section of issue is just before the front part of the fuel tank. Also watch out for frame sections filled with debris in the depths of the boxed in sections. This will rot out the inside of the frame and cause serious strutural issues down the line.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

That still looks like a great deal to me! My doors and rockers look worse than those. Get it, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I want that in my garage! If you hesitate let me know!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

ill second got h20 with the 6 tires vs 4. my 2500 dodge will easily out push my f-350 dump with a loaded v box, not a brand thing just 4 tires vs 6.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well now what...?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Now sell to Bill ;-)

Really though, congrats!


----------



## djr623 (Oct 20, 2011)

Pulled the trigger! Congrats and good luck with it.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Just drop it off in my driveway!


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Heck Yeah!


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Personally I rather drive the ol Dodge than the Dmax. I prefer the 95 to my 06 too!! Ya I'm wierd but there is something about the 95 era Cummins which is mysterious. I have run into way too many people who still miss there 12valves...I think the owners who get rid of them just simpilly get tired of driving them.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It needs some work before I'm driving it, currently still on the trailer until I figure out where to put the thing.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Put it at my shop!!

Kevlars


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

kevlars;1407863 said:


> Put it at my shop!!
> 
> Kevlars


Ha! Currently it's blocking the door to our shop. I'd move it so I can put the dmax inside but I'm not about to trust the jack's on soft ground with the weight of the truck up there.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Good choice one way or another it will make you money.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on the truck! You won't be disappointed. Keep us updated on progress!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1407804 said:


> Personally I rather drive the ol Dodge than the Dmax. I prefer the 95 to my 06 too!! Ya I'm wierd but there is something about the 95 era Cummins which is mysterious. I have run into way too many people who still miss there 12valves...I think the owners who get rid of them just simpilly get tired of driving them.


you like riding around in those old lumber wagons hunh? Somthing about hitting my head on the ceiling every pebble on the road sucks.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

you think a 95 rides bad!!! those are cadillacs after driving mine 89-93 are about as bad as it can get its honestly kind of painful to drive that stupid truck is like the reason i bought my success10 the 91 is unbearable i can only take small doses of it. looks like a good find mark it will look awesome when you get a flatbed and towing mirrors would look nice too


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Philbilly2;1408284 said:


> you like riding around in those old lumber wagons hunh? Somthing about hitting my head on the ceiling every pebble on the road sucks.


The ride on mine is fine. Although the ol truck is hauling or pulling 75% of the time. Then again any syspension will feel firm after running around in a GMC. Mine never had enough rear spring. Always got mad having to bring a 2500 series truck in for spring work because the bumper was draggin with the V salter. At least the front was ajustable with the t bars.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Want to sell it yet?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Get in line^^^^^^^^^ hahahahahaha


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Good move buying it now sell that Chevy loooooooooool


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

blk90s13;1415966 said:


> Good move buying it now sell that Chevy loooooooooool


I'm not currently in need of a downgrade for my pickup.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Any updates on this?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Saw a 95 reg cab 3500 4x4 dump sell at auction yesterday with a 8' Meyers and only 60k miles on it....!!!! Ready

Sit down...

$17589.00

http://auction.repocast.com/details.cfm?ID=741688


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I can update a lil............He pulled the trans to have rebuilt


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NBI Lawn;1431201 said:


> Any updates on this?





got-h2o;1431583 said:


> I can update a lil............He pulled the trans to have rebuilt


Trans is still in it, I got it off the trailer at a friends and that's where it's been sitting since. We were going to pull the trans last night or tonight, except he and his brother had to go to PA and get some wood processor and they'll be back tomorrow. That kinda shut down the plans to pull the trans and get after it.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Mark13;1431741 said:


> Trans is still in it, I got it off the trailer at a friends and that's where it's been sitting since. We were going to pull the trans last night or tonight, except he and his brother had to go to PA and get some wood processor and they'll be back tomorrow. That kinda shut down the plans to pull the trans and get after it.


Be sure to keep us updated on progress with pics too Thumbs Up. I am going to look at one tomorrow...we'll see. Not a deal like you got. 1994, auto cummins, 145k, not used in the winter though. Oh and it has rubber floors and crank windows.


----------

